# Topping/FIM technique



## RickyBobby (Jul 24, 2008)

hey i was wonder peoples opinion on just topping a plant or using the FIM method, also when and where are the best places and times to top a plant, thanks in advance


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

i usually wait til the 5th node to do any topping or FIMing,Timmyjg6 has a thread on the FIMteq. somewhere in here.whether you top,or FIM,your still gonna have two tops form.then if you want to top/FIM what you've already done,feel free.just give them a week between doing it to recoop.


----------

